# New Light Tent (and camera!)



## BigShed (Apr 3, 2009)

I have just become the proud owner of a new digital SLR (Canon 450D with 2 lenses) and decide I may as well buy a light tent as well.

Well the light tent arrived yesterday, one slight snag, there was only one (low energy-24W-5100 Kelvin) globe. Went out and bought another one, but it wouldn't fit, base diameter too large for the reflectors supplied with the tent.

Tent also came with 2 glossy plexiglass tables, one white and one black, as well as 4 coloured background cloths.

The other issue was that it was described on Ebay as 1mx1mx1m, but when it arrived it was 80cmx80cmx80cm. This was a blessing in disguise, as I really didn't want such a big unit, in fact I almost didn't bid on it because of that. This size is just about right, perhaps a little on the big side, but easy to arrange things in it.







having only one globe, I decided to do a bit of experimental photography and was actually pleasantly surprised what can be achieved with just the one light and a light tent.

First set of photos taken with the glossy black table, setting a rather different mood from the previous high key photos I posted.






By moving the light around a bit, more to the side, rather than coming from the left rear, this is from the left. No front on thent, light still coming thought the side of the tent.






Try a pearl white fountain pen






Add a different prop and set a different tone for the photo (listened to my art director)






Play around with the position of the cap






Finally a pen that I received from Dalecamino (IAP) in one of the pen swaps


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good, Fred. Nice to be able to move the lights around to
change the look..


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 3, 2009)

Had to take a closer look . Very nice outfit Fred ! The camera takes very nice photos , and the lighting is adequate . I like the plexiglass affect . As Charlie said , moving the lights around works for me .

I always like to look at that white pen , the finial and CB add to the appeal . That wood paper scratcher isn't bad either ! :biggrin:

Thanks for posting the photos , and giving some good information to consider in the future .


----------



## themartaman (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice pix. Only thing you might want to try is using clear plexiglass on table and trying different color paper beneath it. You want good separation between the pen and table. I worked in a commercial studio for 10 years and we did a lot of table top work plus architectural work. For our tent we used white shower curtain material on 1x2 wood frames. I do some flowers and I use the halogen bulbs a lot. Experiment with different focal lengths on lens also.


----------

